# Took some pics of the beater



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

USP 40 Compact LEM trigger. I also nabbed a couple of pics of my Ruger that my dad just finished for me. I know, I know its not a pistol. So sue me. I'm not on any rifle forums lol.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bet you have a good time with them two. That rifle looks real good. Do you use it to keep the varmits in check around the place? How's it shoot? Good luck with them both.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

comon this is pistol forum only.... :buttkick:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*rifle*

that rifle really has some beautiful woodwork! what kind of wood is that anyway?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice pics of nice firearms.


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

It is Claro Walnut. He specializes in american walnut generally. You can check it out at wattswalnut. com
I have put about 300 rounds through the HK so far and it is a beast. I can actually shoot it better than I could my Kimber TLE (which makes no sense to me). It will eat any kind of ammo period. I enjoy it emmensely.
The Ruger is a .270 and I havn't shot it since it has been restocked and scoped.


----------

